# Dutch Oven Recommendations



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 23, 2022)

I’m looking for recommendations for a quality dutch oven.

It would be even better if there’s a Dutch Oven with a cast iron skillet combo.

I’m looking at making some over the top smoked chili as well as a smoked meatloaf soon.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 23, 2022)

Lodge makes a combo cooker. Check this out.





						Cast Iron Combo Cooker | Shop Online | Lodge Cast Iron
					

Made in the USA. Shop 3.2 Quart Cast Iron Combo Cooker at Lodge Cast Iron, offering heirloom-quality cast iron cookware, dutch ovens, pots & more.




					www.lodgecastiron.com
				




Jim


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 23, 2022)

Indoor or outdoor?


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 23, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Indoor or outdoor?



for my 18.5” Weber Smokey Mountain Smoker


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 23, 2022)

Gave my wife a dutch oven last night.....then she hit me with a cast iron frying pan. Is that a combo?


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 23, 2022)

For quick and now I’m with 

 JLeonard
 I’ve had a big lodge set with the CI Dutch oven for about 20 years and they’ve been awesome. For long term CI addiction you can go the 

 Brokenhandle
 route on flea market and garage sale journeys to get old CI cheap to rehabilitate!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 23, 2022)

A 10 inch Lodge Dutch would be a good size.  We have had a pair of them for over 27 years....


----------



## motocrash (Jan 23, 2022)

See if anything here strikes your fancy.






						denver for sale "Dutch Oven" - craigslist
					

denver for sale "Dutch Oven" - craigslist



					denver.craigslist.org


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 23, 2022)

Here is a DO combo without the the long handles.  You might be able to find it at better price elsewhere.









						Cast Iron Double Dutch Oven | Shop Online | Lodge Cast Iron
					

Made in the USA. Shop 5 Quart Cast Iron Double Dutch Oven at Lodge Cast Iron, offering heirloom-quality cast iron cookware, pots, pans & more.




					www.lodgecastiron.com


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 23, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Here is a DO combo without the the long handles.  You might be able to find it at better price elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well durn didnt see that one.....But I like it!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm betting your best bet would be going with lodge cast iron. Or at least find out the cost of new. Granted you could find a used one for less money but doubt there's much for garage sales going on in your area now! Lol. Besides, if you look on ebay, every piece is rare or vintage!

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 23, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Well durn didnt see that one.....But I like it!
> Jim



It took me some searching to find it. 
I like it too.  
But since I already have a couple of CI DOs and skillets it is doubtful that the War Department would approve of the purchase.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 23, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> It took me some searching to find it.
> I like it too.
> But since I already have a couple of CI DOs and skillets it is doubtful that the War Department would approve of the purchase.


LOL! Yeah my CEO of Domestic Affairs  has made the comment that I have enough heavy iron already.
Jim


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 23, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> LOL! Yeah my CEO of Domestic Affairs  has made the comment that I have enough heavy iron already.
> Jim




Yep.  The first question that would be asked is, 
"where do you think you'll keep it?  The kitchen cabinets are full."


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 23, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> LOL! Yeah my CEO of Domestic Affairs  has made the comment that I have enough heavy iron already.
> Jim



you all are making me glad I’m still single and very uninterested in anything of relationship nature.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 23, 2022)

I guess I was a bad boy this year! Had our rendezvous club Christmas party yesterday and I got a box of coal. 








With a cast iron pan in the bottom! Now I have another project!

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 23, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I guess I was a bad boy this year! Had our rendezvous club Christmas party yesterday and I got a box of coal.
> 
> View attachment 523133
> 
> ...



That's not a pan.  It's coal crusher.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 23, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Here is a DO combo without the the long handles.  You might be able to find it at better price elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a nice one.

I bought one of these from Amazon several years ago.  Saved $10.00


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 23, 2022)

My experience tells me that, other than campfire / smoker use, you will get more variety of cooking with a ceramic coated pot.  But that is stove top only.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jan 23, 2022)

I have several Le Creuset Dutch ovens. The one and only brand to own


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 23, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> My experience tells me that, other than campfire / smoker use, you will get more variety of cooking with a ceramic coated pot.  But that is stove top only.


We have a ceramic DO and use it mostly in the oven, rarely stovetop. Frankly I wish we had a regular non enameled. It's not as "non-stick" as regular CI and if you brown or sear something it's a bear to clean...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 23, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> That is a nice one.
> 
> I bought one of these from Amazon several years ago.  Saved $10.00


Yep. Amazon has it for less.  I found another site that has it for $38 and free shipping. But the site seemed a bit sketchy.


one eyed jack said:


> My experience tells me that, other than campfire / smoker use, you will get more variety of cooking with a ceramic coated pot.  But that is stove top only.



True.  The enameled ones aren't campfire/high heat friendly and still need a good dose of oil for non stick cooking.


----------



## clifish (Jan 23, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> We have a ceramic DO and use it mostly in the oven, rarely stovetop. Frankly I wish we had a regular non enameled. It's not as "non-stick" as regular CI and if you brown or sear something it's a bear to clean...


barkeepers friend in the powder form cleans those up real good.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 23, 2022)

clifish said:


> barkeepers friend in the powder form cleans those up real good.



BarKeeper's Friend works great on a lot things.  I like how it removes "spoon marks"  from our vintage Corningware stuff.


----------



## clifish (Jan 23, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> BarKeeper's Friend works great on a lot things.  I like how it removes "spoon marks"  from our vintage Corningware stuff.


I believe I got the idea of using barkeepers friend from you a few weeks ago.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 23, 2022)

Do you have a preference on if  you want one with handles or one with bail handle? Like this? Something to think about 








Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 23, 2022)

clifish said:


> I believe I got the idea of using barkeepers friend from you a few weeks ago.



Could be.  I know recommend it all of the time.  It really is a multisurface cleaner.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 23, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Do you have a preference on if  you want one with handles or one with bail handle? Like this? Something to think about
> 
> View attachment 523148
> 
> ...



Excellent point.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 23, 2022)

I just put Barkeeper's Friend on my shopping list :-)


----------



## clifish (Jan 23, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I just put Barkeeper's Friend on my shopping list :-)


around here in NY both Lowes and HD stock it.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 23, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> We have a ceramic DO and use it mostly in the oven, rarely stovetop. Frankly I wish we had a regular non enameled. It's not as "non-stick" as regular CI and if you brown or sear something it's a bear to clean...



The cleanup is a big part of my thinking on ceramic.  That and cooking with acidic things like tomatoes.

I don't have room for as much cookware as I'd like.  My ceramic DO is also my pasta cooker.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 23, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Do you have a preference on if  you want one with handles or one with bail handle? Like this? Something to think about
> 
> View attachment 523148
> 
> ...



handles would be nice. Just not long ones.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 23, 2022)

I picked this up today on Wal-Mart’s website on clearance for $51 shipped. That price includes the tax too.

6.5 quart Lodge enameled cast iron


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 23, 2022)

And I found a 12.3” Lodge cast iron skillet with a 4.87” handle. Should just fit on the rack in the smoker.

$27 shipped. Brand new. I think I did ok.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 24, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> ......................That and cooking with acidic things like tomatoes.......................


Acidic things are Not a problem with ceramic coated CI.  It's a problem with regular CI.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 24, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> acidic things Are not a problem with ceramic coated CI.  It's a problem with regular CI.


Sorry for the confusion.  That is what I was trying to say.  Cooking acidic things, and water, strips the seasoning from black iron.



MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> I picked this up today on Wal-Mart’s website on clearance for $51 shipped. That price includes the tax too.
> 
> 6.5 quart Lodge enameled cast iron
> View attachment 523227
> View attachment 523228


Congratulations Smoker Girl.  That's a fine looking pot, and a good price.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 24, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 24, 2022)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> And I found a 12.3” Lodge cast iron skillet with a 4.87” handle. Should just fit on the rack in the smoker.
> 
> $27 shipped. Brand new. I think I did ok.
> 
> View attachment 523235


I think you're going to find that to be a real workhorse.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 24, 2022)

I know she bought one now, just another idea.

I know not everyone is as luckly as me and have a family full of hand me downs. Andother advantage of CI, they never wear out.

But you should check your paper for estate sales, Lots of folks don't know whaat they have andd in an estate sale they may have some bundled or just wahat you need and as long as you know what need sales for you can get good deals.

The same woyth pawn shops. they usually have so much they paid pennies for, that the new prices plus 10% LOL just talk 'em down.

Just some places I have seen had CI and sometimes cheap, I guess if you do yard sales you'd find some too.

Just another option orfour. LOL


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Jan 27, 2022)

If anyone chooses the Le Creuset Dutch oven search for a outlet store in your vicinity.
Much cheaper if you're lucky enough to find one.
We roll with Lodge. Best value.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 28, 2022)

Look for dutch ovens in Tuesday Morning for savings.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 28, 2022)

I received my Lodge Dutch oven today (total shame it was made in China. )

Anyhow, I noticed in the manual it says not to use on outdoor grills or over camp fires.






Does this apply to smokers as well?


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 28, 2022)

I understand and share your feeling on "made in China" but this is fairly low technology.

Not saying they couldn't mess it up.  Hopefully Lodge has a sharp eye on quality control.

What are you going to cook first in it?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 28, 2022)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> I received my Lodge Dutch oven today (total shame it was made in China. )
> 
> Anyhow, I noticed in the manual it says not to use on outdoor grills or over camp fires.
> View attachment 523696
> ...


Just FYI. All lodge cookware is made in south Pittsburgh Tennessee. The enameled is made in Tennessee but enameled in china


----------



## clifish (Jan 28, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Just FYI. All lodge cookware is made in south Pittsburgh Tennessee. The enameled is made in Tennessee but enameled in china


interesting that it is worth it to ship to China and back for the enamel to be put on.  I wonder if it is more of an environmental issue than cost,  not sure how bad the process could be with pollutants?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 28, 2022)

clifish said:


> interesting that it is worth it to ship to China and back for the enamel to be put on.  I wonder if it is more of an environmental issue than cost,  not sure how bad the process could be with pollutants?


Yeah kinda blew my mind as well. I've been to the factory in Pittsburg TN as well as the lodge store there and Sevierville. They say our product is and will always be made in USA but then they send to China for enamel? Who knows lol


----------



## motocrash (Jan 28, 2022)

Sounds like corporate lip service to me. I call BS on that.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> I received my Lodge Dutch oven today (total shame it was made in China. )
> 
> Anyhow, I noticed in the manual it says not to use on outdoor grills or over camp fires.
> View attachment 523696
> ...


I would think it would be ok in a smoker. We don't have lodge enameled Dutch ovens but we do have a couple other brands. We use ours on our gas stove top, but a fire and gas grill I would think would put out much higher direct heat.

Ryan


----------



## normanaj (Jan 28, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Sounds like corporate lip service to me. I call BS on that.



And you would be right.The following come from many sources.The 4th paragraph comes straight from Lodge itself.Simply put their enameled dutch oven is 100% made in China.All that being said its a good product.

1.Lodge’s Dutch oven is made in China, albeit under contract to an American company, which means it still has good quality control. Nevertheless, the Lodge’s “Made in China” tag may be a deterrent for some buyers. 

2.Lodge is an American company with a strong reputation in that part of the world. These Lodge enamel Dutch ovens are made in China. Even though it is made in China, Lodge are not compromising their brand reputation. It is made to a very high standard so there is no reason to really be worried about that, it doesn’t seem to be a problem here. 

_*3.Lodges enameled cast iron*_ products are made in _*China*_. Lodge uses a third-party inspection company to ensure their strict quality standards are followed. 



    4.

*Comes with 6 pot protectors* that protect your enamel dutch oven from chipping and prohibit moisture build up when storing
 
Stainless steel knob and loop handles for great control
 
Smooth glass surface won't react to ingredients
 
Unparalleled heat retention and even heating
 
Use to marinate, refrigerate, cook, and serve
 
Great for induction cooktops
 
Made in China


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 28, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> I understand and share your feeling on "made in China" but this is fairly low technology.
> 
> Not saying they couldn't mess it up.  Hopefully Lodge has a sharp eye on quality control.
> 
> What are you going to cook first in it?



over the top chili in the dutch oven on the smoker, Sunday after I get home from church. I can’t wait!


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

Well that didn’t take long. I only used a green and yellow scrub pad to take the smoke residue off. The handle already chipped. 

what a disappointment. Lodge should stop sending their crap to China to be enameled. Those people don’t take pride in anything they make or build.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 31, 2022)

Before your next smoke, rub the outside of your Dutch with dawn dishwasher soap and let dry. It will come clean very easily.  

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 31, 2022)

If you haven't done so yet,  warm up the DO on the stove and hit that chipped area with a little bit of oil.  Turn off the heat and let the DO set on the burner until it's cooled down.


----------

